# Fiendish Elf Female [comments please]



## Liquide (May 10, 2002)

Well just tried the fem anatomy for the first time, tell me whatcha think!


----------



## kkoie (May 10, 2002)

your knowledge and skill with drawing anatomy is impressive.  It is a nice sketch.  Although in some instances, it does sort of look like a male with breasts.  In order to practise more, you might consider drawing live sketches, like do drawings of your girl friend. 

K Koie


----------



## Liquide (May 10, 2002)

kkoie said:
			
		

> *your knowledge and skill with drawing anatomy is impressive.  It is a nice sketch.  Although in some instances, it does sort of look like a male with breasts.  In order to practise more, you might consider drawing live sketches, like do drawings of your girl friend.
> 
> K Koie *




Girl friend hmmm yah had one of those once a long time ago, I actually do all my stuff freehand mate  , would love to have models I could draw off though


----------



## Liquide (May 10, 2002)

*Elf Half_orc Barbarian [comments wanted]*

Here is my second take on the female body/face ever, the muscular appearance are intentional so dun comment on that unless you see something odd with it 

other then that, help to become better.


----------



## Seri (May 10, 2002)

good job, a lot better than I could do ;p had to say it

I think I see where you might have a problem with the face, maybe the eyes are too far up?
sposed to be in the middle of the face, hmmm I'm not so good with critiquing, but you made smaller feet in the second one 
well hope it helps


----------



## Umbran (May 10, 2002)

If you are looking for a muscular female form, look around for pictures of female bodybuilders.  I think you will find they tend to be less... heavily curved.  Heavy exercise tends to remove much of the strategic padding that enhances the skeletal differences.  For instance, when you take off some padding and put on muscle, the fact that the female hips are wider becomes less obvious.


----------



## The Kender (May 10, 2002)

* Artimus is afraid

Now if she didn't look Fiendish, I'd say she was hot...  Good Drawing Liquide


----------



## Richards (May 10, 2002)

Maybe it's just me, but with such advanced musculature I think she looks more like a half-orc or even full-blooded orc than an elf.  Yeah, I see the pointed ears; yeah, I see the diagonal eyes; but what jumps out at me more are the thick jaw, large head, and (especially on the second drawing) really thick neck.  You've even given her a pronounced, almost "cavemanish" brow in the first drawing.

Perhaps I'm the victim of seeing too many stereotypical elves over the years, but neither of these drawings says "elf" to me.  I imagine even a ridiculously strong elf would have a certain innate grace and suppleness - think "martial arts expert" rather than "weight lifter."

I like the hands in the second picture; the long nails in the first seem almost like claws, again enhancing the "demonic" look.

If it were me, I think I'd try a thinner neck and less "macho" jaw on your second picture.  But then again, this may be just me.  I'm certainly not a professional artist.

Nice work, in any case!

Johnathan


----------



## Liquide (May 11, 2002)

*Female Elf paladin*

Well just a very rough sketch and third female ever for me, keep those comments coming in please 

about 2/5ths done on this one (that is 40% for you number crunchies) and no real shadework done yet.


----------



## Baastet (May 11, 2002)

*Pics*

Thier all rather good Liquide for your first attempts. 

Were you trying to go for very muscular women? I would like to see a "waifish" woman done by you! ^_~

My only real advice is to lengthen the thighs a wee bit more... Women tend to be longer in the leg than men.. in the general make up of height.


----------



## kkoie (May 11, 2002)

I like the second and third drawings a lot.  I have no problem with the muscular appearance.  To be perfectly honest, my innitial reaction to the first drawing reminded me a lot of Michaelangelo's(sp?) work.  Although his females looked the way they did for a differn't reason than yours I think.  I understand not having models, before my wife the only model experience I got was in college.

K Koie


----------



## Liquide (May 12, 2002)

*Human female walking*

OK here comes another try, this one is not and elf though


----------



## Liquide (May 13, 2002)

*Female Tiefling*

Well here is my 5th try on the female body.

This time I give you the female tiefling Iyand'ra wearing a living demon armor.

What do you think?


----------



## kkoie (May 13, 2002)

They both look _really_ cool.  I think you did a great job!

K Koie


----------



## Liquide (May 13, 2002)

kkoie said:
			
		

> *They both look really cool.  I think you did a great job!
> 
> K Koie *




Well I do like your comment mate, but why is it good is the follow-up , need to know what to improve and what to keep when I learn how to do women.


----------



## evileeyore (May 13, 2002)

Why are they good.  The face.  You've succeed in capturing a more femine cast to the face.


----------



## Liquide (May 13, 2002)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> *Why are they good.  The face.  You've succeed in capturing a more femine cast to the face. *




Thanks mate, most of my mates say that I have made all of these way to manly, the first one I can agree on but I think I have gotten the ang of it in the last 2.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (May 13, 2002)

Great job, man!  These are very good pics, and I commend you for sticking with doing something you like (or at least I hope you like it!)  Your first attempts DID look pretty manly, but as the pictures progressed, the faces softened up quite a bit.  My only comment is the eyes.  They eyes are a bit too pronounced...too darkly drawn... too... too prominent or big..  I'm not sure what it is exactly.  But they don't seem to fit the rest of the face.

Other than my constructive criticism, MARVELOUS work--keep it up!!!!


----------



## reapersaurus (May 13, 2002)

yes, they've been getting better in leaps and bounds.
Initially, the heads were huge and features too muscular.

The latest is quite feminine.

Work on the eyes, tho.
I think in general the eyes you're drawing are WAY too big for the feminine look.


----------



## Liquide (May 13, 2002)

*Catwoman*

Here we have her, catwoman at least the way I want catwoman to look like . 

This one is drawn from a character I saw in a Darkness comic though, my first non-freehand drawing of a female so far. 

Hope you like her and please keep those comments and suggestions coming.


----------



## Liquide (May 13, 2002)

*Erinyes*

Well time for a devil now as well, here we have a erinyes in all her glory and fury, I hope you dun ever have to see this visage.

Oh and keep those comments coming


----------



## Utrecht (May 13, 2002)

First and Foremost - The Improvement is definately there!!!!! and it is much better than I can do.....

That being said, now for the critisim (all of it constructive)

On all of forms but the last two - the chin was WAY to large.

On the last picture, the space between the nose and the mouth was to large and the ears seem to be sitting to high on the head (of course commenting on Devil anatomy could get one into trouble)

Further, the arms are still two muscular (wish I had definition like that!!!!) - Again the fact that this is a Devil could explain that away.

The fingers appear to be too long (of course the nails could be giving that illusion)

Finally the feet look almost like an afterthought - no real detail there.......


----------



## Liquide (May 13, 2002)

Utrecht said:
			
		

> *First and Foremost - The Improvement is definately there!!!!! and it is much better than I can do.....
> 
> That being said, now for the critisim (all of it constructive)
> 
> ...




OK thanks, still trying to learn how to draw femmes so all input is appriciated, the feet is my major headache, I usually wanna add shoes but it didn't look good on her so I kept to a draft state really.

Oh and thanks mate


----------



## Liquide (May 13, 2002)

*stupid double post*

stupid post


----------



## Liquide (May 13, 2002)

*female warrior*

Well here she is, my latest creation the female warrior, took only some 30 minutes to do but please help out and comment on this as well 


Oh, yah keep those comments coming


----------



## Uruk (May 14, 2002)

Everything I've seen looks great so far.  What you might try facially is draw the chin as a "V" instead of squaring it off.  The closest I've seen is on the catgirl.


----------



## kkoie (May 14, 2002)

your last drawing is excellent.  Quite honestly I don't find anything wrong with it.  I suppose some people may find the waist too thin, but I like it, since it fits the theme of the drawing (fantasy of course!) and accentuates(sp?) the hipes and thighs.  The face is great, you are following your lines quite well (you know, eyes being even with the ears, position of mouth and nose, etc etc etc).

As for feet, you are not alone.  Seems like feet and hands are the hardest (for me its feet.. hard to do the toes right.)  But I think your solution is great, better to put shoes than to cut the feet off and not draw them at all.

K Koie


----------



## Liquide (May 15, 2002)

*Female giant slayer*

Well here she comes, the most destructive and dangerous giant slayer.

Wanted the pose/drawing have the look that a giant is looking down on her from the above, so what do you think.

Oh and let those comments coming in.


----------



## Liquide (May 15, 2002)

*Elven Vampire*

The vampires are quite formidable foes, this time someone has just been a victim to this elven female vampire.


----------



## Liquide (May 15, 2002)

*Elven rogue*

Here she is, the elven rogue just landed after a 15 ft. drop and looking upon you, her enemy that is about to get into a battle you might not be able to handle.


----------



## Liquide (May 15, 2002)

*A Vampires embrace*

after I did the vampire I felt that I had to do something more in that theme, here is the result. I'm not too satisfied/pleased with the result but I post it anyhow.

Just wanted you show you how the vampire above did enter vampiredom, or at least the seconds before she enter it


----------



## Henry (May 15, 2002)

I love the work - you are getting visibly better with every sketch!

One thing though - the lips. In all of them the lips need work, because they look too static and artificial.

I admit, the vampire sketches, you've caught the lips perfectly!

But the lips on all the others, especially the women who don't have that "pouty lipstick" look of the vampire, need to be slightly fuller, and less rigidly defined.


----------



## Drakmar (May 27, 2002)

Ok.. I had written a in depth review of each pic.. but of course.. I had some of those log in problems and it got eaten.

I think you have done some great pics.  Here is my take on what you need to do to improve.

Shadows.  you need to improve you shadowing and also the shadow on the ground.. Pick a point of light and how that shades the figure.

Jawbones.  In your earlier ones..you had a tendency to drop the left (her left) jaw lower than the right.. this makes the face look wrong.  Also.. you tend to put the ears to far forward and to high.

Distortion.. I think you could really benifit from life drawing classes.  Many of the poses are very dynamic and really really good.. but the way they are posed would really affect how the womans breast sits.. or how the hand holding the face affects it.  If you are unsure of parts..get most of your gear off and look in a mirror.. won't help a great deal if you are a bloke.  but it will help with hands.. 

Hands. .your hands are really good.

Ribs..in the female tiefling.. her ribcage is wrong..and this distorts her breast.. (never a good thing.. Breast are SACRED..um.. yes)

I think that the female giant slayer is perfect.. all she needs is more shadowing.  especially on the ground this will help give the 3d illusion..

The elven vampire's hands are gorgeous.. but her jaw is to strong.. drop the ear a little back and down and  the jaw less square.. and bingo.. insta elf.

The elven rogue's dynamic pose is cool.. but the ear is to far foward and the jaw to square.. and there is something wrong in her left shoulder.  Apart from that.. 

I think you skecthes are way cool.  keep up the good work.


----------



## Nightstorm (May 28, 2002)

*suggestions*

Is this you first attempts at female antomy? The changes are dramatic. It looks as if you have had ALOT of practice. Some suggestions:
1.Look at art books on the human body.
2. Practice! Do gesture drawings ALOT.
3.Draw from life. Sometimes local art schools and clubs will have life drawing classes for groups charging around 5 dollars a piece to pay for the model.


----------



## Malessa (Jun 3, 2002)

*Awesome*

I have a hard time with feet and hands as well, but I think your still doing awesome work!!  Since I never went to art school or classes, what I found to help me to do real looking people was to look through magazines.  I'm sure it wouldn't be hard for you to get your hands on a magazine with real life women, tee hee. 

If you can do ur work in 30 min. I applaud you, it takes me at least 3 hrs to 3 days for one drawing, lol. 

 Keep up the good work I look forward to seeing more!!


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jun 3, 2002)

That last vampire with the cool hands looks a bit like Renee Russo.  Using celebrity models, or coincidence?


----------

